# What "Boots' Do (Or Have) You Use and WHY?



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I figured I'd throw this thread in to build on the discussion about our new boot fitter by discussing the boots that you're in now and why you like them.  Maybe past models you've liked or not liked as well.

I spent 1998-2004 skiing in the good old *Dolomite VXR Comps* and loved them.  They propelled me forward and I liked the 'select your settings' modes for stiffness and cant.  Very versatile boot and I was sad to see them go, but fluorescent yellow was out of style :lol:  

In October 2004 I picked up some *Dalbello Avanti V-10's,* which were fit to my feet and whoa, can I ski better!    A stiffer boot that really performs well and gives me more control over my skis.  Comfy and well built with some commonsense features (easy on and easy off, micro buckles, stiffness settings).    And when my babies were injured on a bad chairlift load at Pats Peak, Dalbello and my retailer helped me out by fixing the buckles FOR FREE :beer:  I was drawn to the more expensive Technica Diablo Flames (too many D's in this thread to keep track of :roll: :lol: ), but these are a better alternative at a more reasonable price.  Definitely going to want Dalbellos in the future :beer:  I was skeptical, but they really kick a$$ and heck, Glenn Plake skis in them :wink:

I've also had old Nordica Boots (real old, but worked well) as well as an ancient set of Salomon Top Loaders that Ms. Trailboss used for a short stint (comfy and fun!  ).  Ms. TB loves her new *Lange Comp 100's* that fit her well.  Great supportive boot.


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 17, 2005)

I picked up some head edge 9.7's and i love em, micro adjust buckles and they have this thing on the buckle that flips out to give more leverge when buckling, plus they are damn comfortable


----------



## Rushski (Dec 18, 2005)

Pre '90 or so: A bunch of mostly garbage.  Beat up used Nordicas to start.  First new pair was a pair of Cabers, not bad at the time.  Pair of Hanson Spyders, awful shin destroying rear entries.  On to Raichle RX8s, not bad other than air bladders tended to deflate during the day and popped rivets.

Back to traditional, front entry: First pair back where my feet belong Lange XRi (Pink Panthers).  Race hard, cold but excellent performing boot.

'89: Salomon Performa Equipe 8.0.  Not quite race hard, infinitely more comfortable and warm.  Had to give them up this year as my blown Achilles tendon had cadaver tendon added to it and couldn't squeeze into them anymore.

Leads me to my current Nordica Beast 10.  Heat moldable, added Superfeet liners and will continue to work with the shop to fit my hard-to-fit feet.  So far so good, only out once so far and with a little buckle adjustment they felt really good.  Definitely softer than my previous two pair, but they do stiffen up in the cold.


----------



## teachski (Dec 18, 2005)

Funny you would bring this up.  I was trying on boots yesterday.  The Nordica Move 10 Women's in a 25.5 was too wide for me.  The Solomon in the same size I have been wearing for the past 4 years (I currently use Solomon) are too big.  I am looking to replace my Solomon Evolution 8.0 Women's 26.5 boot because I thought it had packed down and therefore was too big.  Chances are...I bought them too big since the boots I was trying on yesterday were 25.5.  The shop I was at measured my foot and thought that between a 25.5 and a 26 would be best for me.  They were out of the 26 in the Solomon boot.  My big toe on my left foot was right at the end, but the right boot was perfect.  They said they could work with it.  I am thinking about it until Tuesday.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 18, 2005)

*........*

fwiw...I'm down a shell-size now(24.5...from what was *definitely* a 25.5 shell-fit...years ago) and the last(Nordica Beast12) is terrific for my wide forefoot & high instep.  I've had to tighten the heel-area fit a little, but outside of that and a little boot-board work, these are the best I've had yet....warm feet!   8) 
Wish the liner was a little more dense, but will work on that...3rd party liner or whatever...
____________________________________

*Just a side-light, anyone with room in the heel area, _Get the heel fit tightened up...ASAP!_, without a solid fit here, I tend to tighten up and grip with the toes......and with the terrific snow this weekend up @Sugarloaf...I didn't take the time to go indoors & fix the problem....took two tumbles Saturday!! :lol: ...instead of being light and loose(to angulate), I was too-stiff...and slow to roll with unseen bumps.  Twisted my left knee a little, have sadly been inside, healing today(Sunday).


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 19, 2005)

Have Rossignol Salto STS's.  They're not top of the line, but they're pretty good.  Therma fit liners.  Got them "year after" for a real good deal from Willard Mountain Ski Ship www.willardmountain.com .

They fit into my budget.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2005)

First and only pair so far are Salomon Performa 7.0s, which I purchased about a year and a half ago.  Went with them because they seemed to have the best fit at the time and they were inexpensive (around $230).  Based on what others are saying about boot sizing, they're most likely too big (27.0 and my street shoe  size is 9 - 9.5).

They are OK for now, especially since I don't push it too much yet.  Since I just purchased equipment for the rest of the family this year, I have no plans on replacing them anytime soon. I'm wondering, however, how many more seasons I'll get out of them before I'll need to upgrade...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2005)

I have last year's Nordica Beast (can't remember if they're the 12 or 14).  I picked them up at an end of season sale last year after having them recommended by a boot fitter earlier in the season.  Before that I spent 2 seasons skiing on some very flexy Technica Senses (or something like that).  The Beasts are a huge improvement over the old boots as far as stiffness/control go...

Here's my daughter modeling my current boots if anyone is interested


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 20, 2005)

I ski in a pair of 2005 Technica "Diablo Fire" boots with custom footbeds (made previously to purchasing these boots) including a 1.5-degree heel lift in each...

Why?  Because my bootfitter takes care of me...  :wink: 

We spent time measuring, sampling, fitting and customizing the boots that fit my feet out of the box best...I've got 34 days in them and have made only one minor toe-box comfort adjustment since the original purchase-fit ...


----------



## Sky (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm with the Boss on this one...Dalbello Avanti V-10's  *droool*  Great boot.  Started out with them last year.

Previous to that, I had a pair of Alpina's ( level 7 rec boot).  WHy?  Because they were a quantum leap over my antique boots and they were what I was willing to afford...and what was available in my size (14).  They were good...but I put them back on after sliding (gliding) into those new Dalbello's and became completely familiar with the term "Pack Out"!

Previous to that...my first ski boots were Top O The Line Nordica's Rec boot purchased @ the factory (back in the day of their "Comps") (Belluno, IT) becuase it's all they had in my size.  They were comfy...and lasted forever (mostly because I didn't ski for about 15 years after leaving Italy).  Finally the liner surface (some platic-lie coating) was flaking off the foam liner.  HEH!  Strands laughed, but gave me $25 towards the Alpina's!  (they also gave me $50 towards the Dalbello's for the Alpina's!).


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 20, 2005)

Let's see..I can remember a pair of 26.5 Rossi Course E's that are still kicking around in my parent's attic but worn out (I replaced the toe and heel wear plates at least once and the liners once, but there's only so much you can ask from a pair of boots).  I don't know if I've ever had a pair of boots fit as well since.

After the Course E's, I went to a pair of Rossi Mtn. Vipers (they were the step down from the Course KX at the time, and I assure you that I had no intention of trying to ski in a KX.).  Fit was so-so, as I had to go up a shell size, and I wasn't particularly happy with the boots until they started cracking and I got them replaced under warranty (and then sold them as LNIB).

I went to a pair of Lange race boots (retail stock) that took about a year to break in, although I was never 100% happy with the way they fit.  They were a bit tight (quoth the rep: "Yeah, we can Dremel that to make it work," when I could feel the shell touching both sides of my foot despite the liner not being in the boot), and something about the fore/aft balance and flex pattern just never quite worked for me.

Now I ski in a pair of Rossi Soft 2's, which have the major advantage of being soft enough that I can flex them.  Additionally, they're warm enough that I can ski all day without getting significant frostnip (so long as I'm dressed appropriately and unbuckle on chairlift rides), and they still provide enough energy transfer to/from the ski to be a quite capable ski boot.  I'm still not sure I've got my ramp angle where I want it, though, and I'm definitely not aligned quite right laterally (I ski with a few strips of duct tape on the inside edge of each binding contact piece).


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have the Salomon X-Wave 10. It's a stiff and wide boot, which is great for my feet. Alot of the boots out there are just too narrow for me. Plus now I can never get lost with bright yellow boots.


----------

